# Feathers around eyes look bad



## Schultzlb10 (Aug 27, 2018)

Can someone tell me if this is molting or something I should take them to the vet please? My white bird doesn’t seem to gain weight either. Other than that they eat poop and sing up a storm.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your two birds look to be at a healthy weight. They should be eating a good amount of food (1.5 to 2 tsp. of seed per day each, in addition to veggies and pellets, ideally) per day.

Yes, they are moulting. There's nothing to worry about.

However, you should remove the nest-like thing they are perching on. Because you have a male and female budgie, you should be sure not to have any nest-like things in the cage which could encourage them to accidentally breed. Additionally, it looks to be made of rope or fabric, which can be very dangerous to budgies if they ingest it or they get their claws stuck in it. 

Be sure to read through all of the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, be sure to ask! 

You should look through these to start you off!

https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/288546-dangers-rope-perches-tasseled-toys.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Best wishes to you and your budgies! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree that your budgies are molting.

Please remove the nest immediately and do everything necessary to discourage breeding.
A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

Make sure you are cleaning their cage a minimum of once a day.

Dangers of Snuggle huts/tents/fabric housing, rope perches and tasseled toys

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome :wave:

As mentioned, all looks normal. Please take a moment to read through the educational material provided in the Stickies, Articles, and links in the post above. You’ll find answers to many common questions there. 

Good advice given about the rope dish that they are perching on. Best to remove it, and replace it with toys. Budgies will benefit from the mental stimulation with bird safe items to chew on and play with. Toys made for small birds, swings, bells. We do not recommend toys with mirrors on them. Additionally, you’ll want to add natural branch type perches to keep the feet in good shape. 

Please take care to avoid accidental breeding. The links at the top of FaeryBee’s post will show you how to do this .


----------

